# My little trip....



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok tommorow, i will be off to london to see a friend who works for a newspaper in dubai. "coincidently" im going to a private event where there will also be nakheel reps as well as an important person from Emaar, as well as numerous municipality people; including the guy who told me about 
a:- Palm Islands
b:- Burj Dubai
Before they were launched.

Anyhow hopefully i wll have the the latest updates from the peeps that matter.

Someone from Ethiad might be their too. so gossip on them too!

I hate leaving manchester, so this better be good. I ll update you when i can...Maybe when i return, or sooner, I dont know where i will be staying.. 

But rest assured, i will do my best


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Please find out if Etihad is still planning on starting that daily service of theirs from Abu Dhabi to a US destination


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Never mind.. today's GN reports that Etihad will start its service to NY in summer


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, im down here in the [not quite so] Beautifull South.

I have been lectured on how the media in dubai has been increcingly restricted since january, and how certain radio shows, and media city companis have been shut down.

ok, nothing realy new there.

...tommorow is the dubai party, so we shall discover what we do!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm too tired/drunk to post tonight. but i did get some good info.

i will leave you with a very interesting point that was made today.

Dubai is investing in tourism for when the UAE's oil runs out.

by this point oil will likely be 130-150$ a barrel.

who will be able to fly at these sorts of costs???

enough to fill all these hotels in dubai?


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

thats what i have always wondered.... why invest in tourism for when the means to take a vacation will be extremely expensive?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

better,bigger planes, more efficient especially.

and cheaper hotels. i mean Dubai is No2 in the world when it comes to hotel prices and still tourists flock to Dubai.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

If peniless British kids now, can go binge drinking as far as the Greek island, I'm sure even at $130 per barrel, there will still be people flying to Dubai if the place haws something to offer.

Look at the automobile industry as an example.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

DUBAI said:


> Dubai is investing in tourism for when the UAE's oil runs out.
> by this point oil will likely be 130-150$ a barrel.
> who will be able to fly at these sorts of costs???
> enough to fill all these hotels in dubai?


Which is why Dubai's tourism board has made it quite clear it's main aim in the next decade is to target the middle/business classes of the GCC, India, Pakistan, the rest of South East Asia, Turkey...etc...in other words all countries in the immediate vicinity of Dubai (2-3 hour flight away)....

With more "budget" airlines serving these countries (Air Arabia for GCC, India's Air India Express, Aero Asia in Pakistan, etc etc) im sure the issue of soaring fuel costs is being dealt with. Where there is a stronger argument for reduced travel due to oil prices is in long haul flights..eg. USA, Europe, Japan, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> by this point oil will likely be 130-150$ a barrel.
> 
> who will be able to fly at these sorts of costs???



Who says aircrafts will always be powered by something that uses oil?


----------

